# Mozilla Announces Release Date for Firefox 3 -- June 17th



## soumya (Jun 13, 2008)

After more than 34 months of active development, and with the contributions of thousands, we ’re proud to announce that we’re ready. It is our expectation to ship Firefox 3 this upcoming Tuesday, June 17th.

*developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/06/11/coming-tuesday-june-17th-firefox-3/


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope it sets the record for max downloads in 24 hours.  Hope all FF fans contribute to it.  Anyway even if that dream turns false (I really really hope not), FF3 is a rock solid web browser which any savvy internet user should use as the primary browser.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

I would surely download it


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

me too, ready for the RTCF


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 13, 2008)

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooo, Firefox ticket confirmed from waiting


----------



## debsuvra (Jun 13, 2008)

I am eager to see FF3 vs Opera 9.50 soon 

Already I am using Opera 9.50 and it is really cool with the new interface. But I always preferred FF over opera for many reasons. So FF3 is the only way to go for me.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 13, 2008)

remind me on 17th


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm...firefox3 will be hitting before 17th -if you know what I am saying


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

Coool. Am now posting this from Opera 9.5

Looks superb and is pretty fast (as usual)

The main improvement being the compatiblity if scripts. hundred times better when compared to earlier version.

A certain Opera vs FF coming up and I do think that this will make a serious dent in IE's marketshare. MS might consider to acquire Opera Foundation


----------



## drsubhadip (Jun 13, 2008)

i am waiting for it............


----------



## karmanya (Jun 13, 2008)

Isnt the abbreviation of firefox fx?
Nice to see v3 is coming out soon.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the news


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome news


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 13, 2008)

I won't download.
SpreadFirefox sucks. They have humiliated INDIA in their MAP in their website.
Go check out.

Will download after their stupid day.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ where??? link please..

am gonna download this one as soon as it is made live


----------



## Voldy (Jun 13, 2008)

Thks for the info


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm a bit skeptical , but lets see .


----------



## prem4u (Jun 13, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I won't download.
> SpreadFirefox sucks. They have humiliated INDIA in their MAP in their website.
> Go check out.
> 
> Will download after their stupid day.



r u talking about kashmir...?


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 13, 2008)

eagerly waiting for June the 17th..... hope they have added all extension to it....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 13, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I won't download.
> SpreadFirefox sucks. They have humiliated INDIA in their MAP in their website.
> Go check out.
> 
> Will download after their stupid day.


Ditto! 

And I think the "spead firefox" campaign is quite shameless. Let users download themselves and Mozilla show the stats. Why beg everyone to set a record???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

FF3, O9.5, IE8

Let the battle begin!


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^your siggy is lol...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm. after working on opera for one day, I now feel that it's damn good. Am going to leave IE and stick to this till i feel that FF3 is worth the RAM


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

FF3 is sure worth the fame. I am on FF3(beta) from 2-3 months now  .It rocks!
especially swiftfox for GNU/Linux!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Ditto!
> 
> And I think the "spead firefox" campaign is quite shameless. Let users download themselves and Mozilla show the stats. Why beg everyone to set a record???



Well at least their begging, not forcing it on anyone


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^exactly.remember FF is competing against IE which is bundled(integrated with window$ shell) and forced by M$.(In Linux ,u can have epiphany or konqueror or any!no monopolies!).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't understand what is the need of beggin too! If the product is good it'll surely get noticed


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

begging is better than forcing your OS to your nose(vi$ta crap bundled with laptops  ) Just for a reference.


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I don't understand what is the need of beggin too! If the product is good it'll surely get noticed



"Begging" is a very harsh term.  The right term for this is called MARKETING.  It is the missing piece in the open-source puzzle.

"Will noticed if it is good" is the attitude which keeps many open-source projects' market share low.  Several FOSS projects are of very high quality.  Firefox is one of the very very few FOSS projects which does marketing well and that is the reason it poses significant threat to the previous monopoly leader of browser world.

"Marketing" is the only thing stopping FOSS from great success.  Thanks to Firefox for acting as a good model for other FOSS projects.    "Marketing" is also the key which has helped Red Hat, Novell and Ubuntu get considerable visibility even in non-tech world.  CEOs of many companies would not know Slackware or Debian (very very solid distros), but they would definitely know Red Hat, Suse and in near future Ubuntu too.

Regarding the depiction of India (if it is Kashmir), they have not included the area of POK (Pakistan Occupied Kashmir).  This would serve as a reminder to Indians that a part of motherland is not completely held by us.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 13, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> "Begging" is a very harsh term.  The right term for this is called MARKETING.  It is the missing piece in the open-source puzzle.





> Sounds like a good deal, right? All you have to do is get Firefox 3 during Download Day to help set the record for most software downloads in 24 hours - it’s that easy. We're not asking you to swallow a sword or to balance 30 spoons on your face, although that would be kind of awesome.


I consider that begging! To each his own  FF is such a good product that it shouldn't resort to such cheap publicity.




chandru.in said:


> "Will noticed if it is good" is the attitude which keeps many open-source projects' market share low.  Several FOSS projects are of very high quality.  Firefox is one of the very very few FOSS projects which does marketing well and that is the reason it poses significant threat to the previous monopoly leader of browser world.


Advertising and highlighting facts to the rescue! And its different from marketting!



chandru.in said:


> Regarding the depiction of India (if it is Kashmir), they have not included the area of POK (Pakistan Occupied Kashmir).  This would serve as a reminder to Indians that a part of motherland is not completely held by us.


It is an offence to depict the Indian map that way. Officially PoK is still a part of India.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

Am afraid if some politician will see that map and sue the poor guys


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with the depiction of Kashmir too.  It is offensive.  When I said my first comment, I intended pun.  

Also how is advertising different from marketing.  It is just a form of marketing.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 13, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Also how is advertising different from marketing.  It is just a form of marketing.


Sorry, my mistake. Typo there.. wanted to say the same!

What I wanted to convey was.. let Mozilla highlight the new features and give a real world comparison seeing which users would be tempted to download FF, instead of simply saying... plz download.. plz download.. we wanna set a world record!


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 13, 2008)

But it would fail among the non tech savvy crowd.  Tech savvy guys would anyway hunt for new features in FF3 and there are available easy in their site.  Anyway, let's stop arguing.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> But it would fail among the non tech savvy crowd.  Tech savvy guys would anyway hunt for new features in FF3 and there are available easy in their site.  Anyway, let's stop arguing.



Actually non techi guys also use firefox. I was surprised to one of my pure nontechi friend use firefox.. even non techi guys are aware about the alternatives .


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 14, 2008)

Charan said:


> Actually non techi guys also use firefox. I was surprised to one of my pure nontechi friend use firefox.. even non techi guys are aware about the alternatives .



That's exactly what I meant.  Marketing has helped FF achieve this.  Ask your non-techie whether he even knows about Pidgin or The Gimp.  The most probable answer would be a no.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> That's exactly what I meant.  Marketing has helped FF achieve this.  Ask your non-techie whether he even knows about Pidgin or The Gimp.  The most probable answer would be a no.


he doesnot chat nor he does any image editing.. , my discussion was only related to the browser and its reach.


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 14, 2008)

Charan said:


> he doesnot chat


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2008)

chandru.in said:


>


he doesnot chat= he does not use any chat programs.. like yahoo , gtalk etc etc..
lets get back to topic  
im not downloading Firefox  on 17th.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 14, 2008)

Charan said:


> he doesnot chat= he does not use any chat programs.. like yahoo , gtalk etc etc..
> lets get back to topic
> im not downloading Firefox  on 17th.



I don't think they'll miss you


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Ditto!
> 
> And I think the "spead firefox" campaign is quite shameless. Let users download themselves and Mozilla show the stats. Why beg everyone to set a record???


It is the "spread firefox" campaign. Not "Let's wait and see if people get firefox" campaign. Also I don't see how they have humiliated India in that map.

I'll be downloading it on the day. Not that I use it regularly, just need it for testing purposes...


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> It is the "spread firefox" campaign. Not "Let's wait and see if people get firefox" campaign.



Rightly said!



goobimama said:


> Also I don't see how they have humiliated India in that map.



I wouldn't say they have humiliated.  But they could have avoided doing that.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Maybe I'm not seeing what you are. All I see is that India is orange in colour, which is around the middle of the whole spectrum. Hard NOT to do that when the thing just puts forth statistics...


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 14, 2008)

ROFL.  Not that.  How can that be called a mistake?

The real mistake is the way Kashmir is depicted.  The POK part of Kashmir is shown as a part of Pakistan while it is still officially an Indian territory.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

^...but under control of p0rkistan


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

OMFG. That? Are we still fighting over that? Geez. In any case, have any of you guys made an attempt to contact the SFX team to get this corrected or are we just firing blanks into the cloudy skies?


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 14, 2008)

I confess.  I have not done it.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyways I am downloading 
Whats the file size expected to be?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 15, 2008)

Slightly bigger than RC1


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 16, 2008)

thats gud news.


----------



## invisiblebond (Jun 16, 2008)

June 17 is Firefox 3 release day. You can participate in creating a Guinness World Record check out Spread Firefox | Download Day 2008 

*www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

its near


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

what near? It should have already hit mozilla mirrors JFYI! 
see:


> *We're almost ready!*
> 
> We're still putting the finishing touches on Firefox 3, preparing the  new website, getting our servers ready, and doing our final pre-launch checks. We're happy that people are eager to get their hands on Firefox 3, but we still have a little bit of work to do.  The files in *this directory* should only be used by our testers for now. If you'd like to be notified about when we're ready for the world, please go to sign up for Download Day and we'll be happy to do that. Or head over to getfirefox.com on Tuesday, June 17th after 10am PDT.


*mozilla.isc.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

but the question is where will i use it ?
am in linux and hardly uses XP, anyway will download and install on my bro's comp

Ubuntu repos should update it within few days


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 16, 2008)

hmm am getting ready for the new Fox


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

Just a few more minutes left


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 16, 2008)

It will be release at 10 AM PDT so no hurry for now.

My wget based script to download it continuously is getting ready, in case each will be taken as separate download.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

What time does it begin?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

I wont be !beceeez.... I will use iceweasel-3/swiftfox-3 from Debian repos  .but for a supporting gesture ,I may download it!


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> What time does it begin?



See previous post.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> It will be release at 10 AM PDT so no hurry for now.
> 
> My wget based script to download it continuously is getting ready, in case each will be taken as separate download.


You mean you are going to register more than one download?


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 16, 2008)

Exactly.  Good if it will be counted as many.  Nothing to lose if not.


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 17, 2008)

Mozilla will use cookie to detect multiple downloads. Only one download will count.


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 17, 2008)

If it is just the cookie, well wget avoids cookies.  

I guess if there is any such check it will be based on our IP address.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 17, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> If it is just the cookie, well wget avoids cookies.
> 
> I guess if there is any such check it will be based on our IP address.


Please avoid this.




> *Can we download more than one copy of Firefox per computer?*
> 
> No, please play nice and only download one copy of Firefox per computer. We ask that you refrain from creating download bots or any other mechanism that would be cheating. In order for our attempt to be legitimate, each download must be human initiated.
> 
> ...


*www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/faq


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 17, 2008)

^^  He he ok.  Chill.  My download limits would bite me anyway.  So can't run scripted download.  

One copy is all I can afford for now.  "Nothing to lose if not" is not true.  I'll lose my download limit.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

we need to wait till tea time I hope


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

wth!! its already 17!


----------



## karmanya (Jun 17, 2008)

Im dling it right now.. while posting this from v 2


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

Where from? the official site still shows FF2


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Im dling it right now.. while posting this from v 2



at 4:27 AM (India) u wont get FF3


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

Still not out


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ It is supposed to be released at 10 AM PDT, which translates to about 10:30 PM IST... So, we have to wait till later tonight for the download to be available...

Arun


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

till night not even after breakfast


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jun 17, 2008)

India - Delhi - New Delhi	Tue 10:30 PM   -- Official Release Time for FireFox in India


----------



## karmanya (Jun 17, 2008)

Um, Im posting this from version 3 right now.
Firstly check this link out-
*www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html

Secondly-
*img292.imageshack.us/img292/3152/37804312et0.png check this out


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

^^Its RC3


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2008)

Mozilla has released the much awaited Firefox 3.0 Final version today. Although it has not been officially launched yet but they have put the download files on their FTP.

 You can download it from following links:

*Direct Download Link*

*Other Language Versions*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

^thanks


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

But at ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/3.0/ , the last modified date is 13/06/08.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

> Thank you for helping test this third Firefox 3 release candidate!






VG, its rc3


----------



## prem4u (Jun 17, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Mozilla has released the much awaited Firefox 3.0 Final version today. Although it has not been officially launched yet but they have put the download files on their FTP.
> 
> You can download it from following links:
> 
> ...




*We're not quite ready yet!*

  We're just as excited as you are for our upcoming release, but we're still putting the    finishing touches on Firefox 3: preparing the new mozilla.com website, getting our    severs ready for downloads, and doing our final pre-launch checks. You can follow our progress if you'd like!
  The files in this    directory are - for now - only meant to be used by our testers. Downloading them directly    can harm our ability to distribute Firefox efficiently, and will also not be counted as part    of our attempt to set a Guiness World Record for the most software downloads in a day.
     If you'd like to be notifed the minute that we launch, please go to sign up for Download Day. Or just head      over to getfirefox.com on Tuesday, June 17th after      10am PDT.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

> just head over to getfirefox.com on Tuesday, June 17th after 10am PDT.


thats 10:30:00 PM IST.
 gotta wait soo long


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

WTH ? I was expecting it to be available from 12:00 AM GMT


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

it is tomorrow 1.30PM  JFI


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

I just wasted my sleep time last night


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> it is tomorrow 1.30PM  JFI


What happened to 17th June?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont know.I read it somewhere else


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 17, 2008)

What happened? Official site still shows 2.xx


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 17, 2008)

1. Go to *www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html

   2. Choose the link for your OS and language

   3. Replace product=firefox-2.0.0.14 with product=firefox-3.0 in the address bar

   4. Enjoy Firefox 3.0


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 17, 2008)

That will not contribute to the record
I just read on the BBC that it is slated for 1800 BST (that's 2230 IST).


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Yep, i know. Posted for the curious ones who cant wait till 10.30pm !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, when will this thing hit debian repositories ?
I am currently posting from firefox 3.0, and I must say it rocks
I just started using it though...
No crash reports(yet)

*update: I am using ff3 and it SUCKS. Can't even open 8 tabs simultaneously.*


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hey, when will this thing hit debian repositories ?
> I am currently posting from firefox 3.0, and I must say it rocks
> I just started using it though...
> No crash reports(yet)
> ...



I don't think it is an issue with firefox3. I am able to open more than 8 tabs in ff3 in both Linux and Windows.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> I don't think it is an issue with firefox3. I am able to open more than 8 tabs in ff3 in both Linux and Windows.


I can open them alright, but when I open 8 tabs, my comp hangs like hell.
This does not happen in Opera though.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 17, 2008)

I opened like 20 different tabs and I didnt hang at all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

karmanya said:


> I opened like 20 different tabs and I didnt hang at all


Then that means Firefox just uses much much more system resources than before.
What happened to the good old days of firefox 1.5 when it was really lean and mean ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the present status of download its nearing 10:30 PM


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 17, 2008)

Site has become unavailable.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

now thats real weird thing to happen.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

site is TOO loaded now.
Nothing is comming.
And after 5 mins loading time, its still showing 2.xxx


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 17, 2008)

^^yeah, its same here too


----------



## xbonez (Jun 17, 2008)

lol...site's down..they bit off more than they cud chew


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Mozilla-Firefox-Final-Download-5787.html

available here but may not count for record.......


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

lol...


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is the official site still showing FF 2?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think its better to go and sleep then wasting another night for there silly record


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 17, 2008)

both getfirefox.com and spreadfirefox.com are not opening on my pc...probably experiencing high traffic...


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 17, 2008)

If mozilla site is not up, then I will surely download through softpedia. Let's see if mozilla site comes up.

But it is still FF 2 on mozilla homepage.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> If mozilla site is not up, then I will surely download through softpedia. Let's see if mozilla site comes up.
> 
> But it is still FF 2 on mozilla homepage.



record will not count, if it works try out this link

*www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0&os


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> I think its better to go and sleep then wasting another night for there silly record


sleep tight, download in the morning


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> sleep tight, download in the morning



yeah just going to do that

try this if it works

*download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=win〈=en-US


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

^





> Not Found
> 
> The file you were looking for was not found.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^




yes all the links are not working, I am getting these links from

*techblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/06/firefox-3-being-released-today.html


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 17, 2008)

Release delayed.

It is gonna be at 17:00 UTC on June 18.

Pssst...  Too much confusion for a record I guess.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 17, 2008)

Got mine!!! But not from there official site!!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

A new world record has been made! The highest number of people staying awake to download a web browser.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 17, 2008)

ya very ture........wasting all my time am up here waiting


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

disappointed


----------



## mak1012 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey its out or not...on mozilla site its still showing firefox 2


----------



## Ecko (Jun 17, 2008)

Leaked before official site release *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Dance2.gif 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=861317*files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cheers.gif


----------



## Who (Jun 17, 2008)

they can now say good bye to their record, how can they delay it !!! i was going to help their record even though i use Opera but oh well i am not going to download FF 3.0


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

^^patience pays off
atleast next time u won't feel the haste to do things


----------



## genxguy (Jun 17, 2008)

They just updated the site guys


----------



## Who (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually i was never planing to use FF 3.0 as i like Opera 9.5 but i wanted to be a part of guiness book of world records but you see now many people will get the leaked version thus destroying their chance of making a record


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 17, 2008)

Release time updated to 17:00 UTC June 18, or roughly 24 hours from now......... I can't wait any more, Mozilla guys r driving me nuts


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

it's already posted, do you guys read other posts or not , like mine as i am upset for the delay !!! , some guys need to read other posts


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 18, 2008)

It is up now. :


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^yeah


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2008)

Downloaded


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

How lame is this! Apparently the site is up wit ff3 graphics but the file is still the old one. I thought they had thought this through. Serving a million+ downloads in a day is no joke. They should have better used a torrent to distribute it.


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Downloaded and installed. Cheers!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG wat a retro look to the website


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

*mozilla.isc.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 3.0.exe



same 203 setup (wch vg gave link to)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2008)

downloading and installing...


----------



## shri (Jun 18, 2008)

mozilla.com site updated with FF3 file. spreadfirefox.com still down...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

Downloaded, installed, regretted, rolledback,happy.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got their reminder email. Will wait till 2 am to get it.


----------



## gsmsikar (Jun 18, 2008)

i have downloaded it  and i am liking it....


using it ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2008)

download completed and installed.......now from it


----------



## utsav (Jun 18, 2008)

ROFL whatta thread . Download started ,download ended, installing ,site down, site up. Looks like a live news thread


----------



## shift (Jun 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I just got their reminder email. Will wait till 2 am to get it.



*www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0&os=win&lang=en-US

*mozilla-mirror.internap.com/firefox/releases/3.0/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 3.0.exe


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 18, 2008)

downloading in progress, it seems some persons did not like it, could reasons be briefed out.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> it seems some persons did not like it, could reasons be briefed out.


For me:
1. Being a web developer, I need to use Firebug, web developer toolbars and some other essential extensions. These do not work with FF3.
2. My theme foxdie safari blue too does not work with it.


----------



## axxo (Jun 18, 2008)

wow...just now got ff3 downloaded and installed...when started for first time most of my existing addons gets updated automatically except aardvark and gmail2. Anyway nightly tester tools comes into rescue to install them as well. 
I dont see any performance difference, both seems to use same memory but ui has got some improvement with the default skin being completely revamped.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

downloading

got it, will install later


----------



## Sathish (Jun 18, 2008)

slightly fast as compared to IE7 and Opera 9.5..


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

The box of URLs that dropsdown as you type into teh address bar was annoying for me. Its bloated and makes things difficult to find. I think I already hate such feature in Opera


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

installed it, flashgot got updated 
all other extensions working fine


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

FF3 when idle is taking 33Mb of RAM
FF3 when browsing thinkdigit forum is taking 42Mb of RAM
Opera 9.5. while browsing thinkdigit forum is taking 27Mb of RAM. 


at this point of time, for me Opera has the upper hand.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 18, 2008)

well with 9 same websites open in all 3 browsers , mozilla consumes 72 on my pc.opera uses 69mb.IE takes up 110 mb


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Just downloaded it!


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 18, 2008)

Ubuntu repos are already having Firefox 3 as an Update.  Cool!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

foxytunes crashes ff3  (when i press play/pause..... in foxytunes)

using WMP11 as player in vista.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/219


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

FF3 looks like a disaster for my lappy. Opened 5 pages and 

CPU: 99%
Memory: 140Mb

Waited for few minutes and the CPU usage never came down. I had to close it because I couldn't do anything else.

It's on IBM thinkpad T43 running Windows XP. 2Ghz processor and 1gig ram.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 18, 2008)

Installed yesterday now and enjoying it ...long live firefox and mozilla foundation ...


Nazis with them , supporting always


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2008)

also see that firefox depend on many extentions . i have arnd 20 extentions  loaded
and the Memory uses is 55 Mb , In FF2 it was arnd 105 Mb

the Extentions are 
Gresemonkey
stylish
IETab
YOSS
FEBE
Unplug
PicLens
XSSme
SQLme
Nuke Anything
PDF download
Fireguesters
DownThemAll
Autofill
StumbleUpon 

and many more


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 18, 2008)

downloaded. yep its fast.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

max_demon said:


> also see that firefox depend on many extentions . i have arnd 20 extentions  loaded
> and the Memory uses is 55 Mb , In FF2 it was arnd 105 Mb
> 
> the Extentions are
> ...



how much memory does it consume when you open 4-5 heavy websites?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2008)

All my extensions are working except 

1. Adblock
2. Fasterfox


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> FF3 looks like a disaster for my lappy. Opened 5 pages and
> 
> CPU: 99%
> Memory: 140Mb
> ...


+1

Firefox sucks so much resources that it should be made Pi$$ta exclusive.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 2 gb ram..doesnt matter.. 

but the browsing seems slower..


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 18, 2008)

Done and done and loving it. It rocks!! 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/9030/Screenshot.png


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I have 2 gb ram..doesnt matter..
> 
> but the browsing seems slower..



speed increases when memory management increases


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 18, 2008)

anybody got this screen ? 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9081/31094734dk1.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

^foxytunes leads me to that window
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=861481&postcount=156


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont have foxytunes.the only 2 addons are download helper and google toolbar.maybe its due to download helper


----------



## iinfi (Jun 18, 2008)

FF3 is crap ....


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 18, 2008)

downloaded...contributed to the record...but disappointed a bit..hangs like hell....thinking of going back to FF2...

only reason i am sticking to firefox is because of adblock plus and flashblock

anyway, have  a look at this:*mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/06/sweet-plugin-microsoft-cake-20-for-firefox-3/


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

there is a way to use adblocking in opera , if you want help i can you help with it.


 i am always ready to help a fellow opera user  , i just love opera , heh


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2008)

downloading.......

hope we cross 20million mark


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 18, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> downloaded...contributed to the record...but disappointed a bit..hangs like hell....thinking of going back to FF2...
> 
> only reason i am sticking to firefox is because of adblock plus and flashblock
> 
> anyway, have  a look at this:*mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/06/sweet-plugin-microsoft-cake-20-for-firefox-3/



Not the case for me. Though FF3 beta hanged on Ubuntu, but no problem with final verson


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

Use tamil's ads list in urlfilter.ini to block ads.


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

Fanboy's is better  IMO & a Element Hider for Opera does increase the speed by some seconds ,  BTWElement Hider removes whitespace from the blocked ads , thus it's a must use for me Fanboy's urlfilter.ini + Element Hider 

 *www.fanboy.co.nz/adblock/opera/ , for the people want to try it out.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 18, 2008)

FF3 sucks
man many extensions are not working
and cpu usage oh my god 100% CPU usage many times...the sites are loading slowly...
FF3 u are the worst browser that i have seen so far..
I had thought that u were lighter than FF2 but FF2 is far better than this 
bye bye FF3...will downgrade to FF2 or use opera..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2008)

Kept my promise... DID NOT download yester!

FF3 rocks for me.. no issues.. migration from RC to final went smoothly... I'm happy


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ Btw, the downloads are still counted until around 10 p.m. tonight...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2008)

^^^ Dammit!!! I forgot!!! They follow PST!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^lol...they waited for you 
FF3 rocks here too

No problems et all.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2008)

lol... can anyone be dumber than me???!!!


----------



## prem4u (Jun 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> anybody got this screen ?
> *img502.imageshack.us/img502/9081/31094734dk1.jpg






First Crash of FF3 >>>>>>


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm browsing on it all day and haven't yet seen a single problem with FF3. And my lappy has Pentium M processor 1.6Ghz and 256mb RAM. Even opening multiple tabs gave no problem. Don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2008)

prem4u said:


> First Crash of FF3 >>>>>>



Mine has crashed once aswell


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

Crashed for me as well (Mac version)


----------



## adi007 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is not a coincidence that the FF is not working properly for many many users
i have already uninstalled it...
I expect a new FF 3.0.0.1 soon with all bug fixes..
till then bye FF3 



krazzy said:


> I'm browsing on it all day and haven't yet seen a single problem with FF3. And my lappy has Pentium M processor 1.6Ghz and 256mb RAM. Even opening multiple tabs gave no problem. Don't know what you guys are talking about.



This is the 8th miracle...
I have P4 2.4 Ghz,256+512 MB and i have seen 100% CPU usage several times..and it crashes so often..first i thought some net problem...restarted the system and checked in opera..and then found out that there is problem in FF3 itself..

All i can ask is ARE U SURE U ARE USING FF3..?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2008)

wonder why its cashing on you so often?
working fine for me on a three year old & slow proccy -Amd athlon 64 3000+
64bit software rocks!!

*suggestion:* try launching it in Safe mode(disable addons), maybe addons are cause of issue


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

Am not using it anymore. happy with Opera 9.5 and IE7.

is this why Mozilla set that world record day, just to make sure that everyone downloads the new browser however it is


----------



## adi007 (Jun 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> wonder why its cashing on you so often?
> working fine for me on a three year old & slow proccy -Amd athlon 64 3000+
> 64bit software rocks!!
> 
> *suggestion:* try launching it in Safe mode(disable addons), maybe addons are cause of issue


u may be right but all addons are important to me...that's the sole purpose i use FF...
Without addons i would prefer Opera instead..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> u may be right but all addons are important to me...that's the sole purpose i use FF...
> Without addons i would prefer Opera instead..


Most addon are made by third parties, mostly they are hobbyist like you and me.
also this is new release, so addon devs didn't test their addons on new versions much, so sometimes things can go wrong.

if you face any problem, the best thing is to report it.
if you face too many problems then you should downgrade to version 2


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ Yes. for me, even without installing any add-on's it is really sluggish.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 18, 2008)

Even me finished with download..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 18, 2008)

using ff3 no issues till now.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Most addon are made by third parties, mostly they are hobbyist like you and me.
> also this is new release, so addon devs didn't test their addons on new versions much, so sometimes things can go wrong.
> 
> if you face any problem, the best thing is to report it.
> if you face too many problems then you should downgrade to version 2


I have already downgraded to version 2.. and i am currently replying in that only...
i just hope that the FF addon's developers upgrade their plug ins soon ...and FF releases 3.0.0.1 soon..
So till then(probably next month) no FF3...



desiibond said:


> ^^ Yes. for me, even without installing any add-on's it is really sluggish.



This confirms that there are some bugs in the FF itself..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

So they've almost touched 7 million downloads eh!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2008)

yep. 

Any idea how many copies of FF2 were downloaded till date?


----------



## axxo (Jun 18, 2008)

Those who says ff3 crash are either fanboys of opera/IE or just want to degrade the popularity of fx. Millions of users are downloading and using it with no probs, except 4 to 5 like in this forum with no real proof.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

axxo said:


> Those who says ff3 crash are either fanboys of opera/IE or just want to degrade the popularity of fx. Millions of users are downloading and using it with no probs, except 4 to 5 like in this forum with no real proof.


proof #1 =  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=861481&postcount=156

OS - Vista.
now dont say its vista's fault


----------



## axxo (Jun 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> proof #1 =  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=861481&postcount=156
> 
> OS - Vista.
> now dont say its vista's fault



no its user's fault


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

axxo said:


> no its user's fault


how?


----------



## axxo (Jun 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> how?



get rid of that addon..simple


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 18, 2008)

Why don't any of you understand that* incompatibility with extensions is not the problem of Firefox!* It is the _author's responsibility_ to update them to match the current version of Firefox.

Don't blame Firefox for nothing. Also, you may try them in compatibility mode using Nightly Tester Tools.

Firefox works without a hitch on both OS's here using my extensions.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep. Extensions and such will always update themselves soon enough.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

axxo said:


> no its user's fault





axxo said:


> get rid of that addon..simple




but thats one of the reason i want to use FF3  - add-ons

& (@Hitboxx) that add-on, i got it from FF's "recomended add-ons" link 

d/l this 1.3MB video & see the crash in action
link - *www.mediafire.com/?mgttxem4t3y


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^upload it on youtube, get millions of hits, become celebrity
yay


----------



## x3060 (Jun 18, 2008)

now thats cheap publicity


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^yeah watever
how many videos havin real good content are on top in youtube ???


----------



## unni (Jun 18, 2008)

When I go to www.mathrubhumi.com (Malayalam news site), Firefox 3 crashes instantly.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2008)

I installed FF3 and right now I'm using it........am not facing any problems as suggested by others here, but think its Vista users mostly complaining.....in XP I feel much better than FF2


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 18, 2008)

unni said:


> When I go to www.mathrubhumi.com (Malayalam news site), Firefox 3 crashes instantly.


Nope, it doesn't here.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/9044/sss.png

And what a stupid site, full of ads (that too animated) and poor coding. (don't take it personally)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

@unnikuttans:In Linux ,no crash  


unni said:


> When I go to www.mathrubhumi.com (Malayalam news site), Firefox 3 crashes instantly.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2008)

unni said:


> When I go to www.mathrubhumi.com (Malayalam news site), Firefox 3 crashes instantly.




No problem with mathrubhumi.com here........might be ur ISP time out problem or something.....

Here is the screenshot attached.....


----------



## x3060 (Jun 18, 2008)

^ same here , downloaded now and using it .
checked the site too , no problem , tested on my friends old p4 with 256 ram .
its working really good.
i don't know why many have problems.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

Foxytunes doesnt work with FF3 ONLY in VISTA

runs in XP.

awesome add-on


----------



## plsoft (Jun 18, 2008)

unni said:


> When I go to www.mathrubhumi.com (Malayalam news site), Firefox 3 crashes instantly.



Maybe u got a corrupt plugin..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 18, 2008)

there might be some problem with the site, as just now i tried it, mu cpu usage shot up to 60% and ram to 679mb and after closing the site now its cpu usage 7% and ram 650mb.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

ofcourse CPU usage shoot up visiting mathrubhumi site.but no crash here on Debian Linux 8) . I think @jinsu and @unni - flashplugin may be the cause


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080618-1t8ry6wrb6qt9hrnuh3waxtm7n.jpg
One person in this entire country (anyone heard of it?) downloaded Firefox!


----------



## anispace (Jun 18, 2008)

actually its showing 2 people in Chad now. 

And only 79096 people downloaded FF3 in india while 258224 downloads in Iran and i thought India was atleast more developed than Iran. Or are they still updating that map.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *img.skitch.com/20080618-1t8ry6wrb6qt9hrnuh3waxtm7n.jpg
> One person in this entire country (anyone heard of it?) downloaded Firefox!


yeah 10th History and Geography lessons had whole Africa


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 18, 2008)

Dunno about Windows.  But on my Ubuntu box, it takes just *89 MiB* after loading up 15 tabs having mostly Orkut pages, GMail and few Digit forum pages.

IMHO this is lighter than FF2.  *Note:* I do not have any add-on installed except the ones installed by default in Ubuntu for better integration with other parts of system.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 19, 2008)

This is awesome, it is out!!

FF3 broke a record on download day. I can't imagine it.

I am so going to download it


----------



## iinfi (Jun 19, 2008)

anispace said:


> actually its showing 2 people in Chad now.



did u download it??


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 19, 2008)

1lakh people download FF from INDIA
Overall downloads 10,235,752 against target of 5million
super!



just one thing, how did their servers managed all this



goobimama said:


> *img.skitch.com/20080618-1t8ry6wrb6qt9hrnuh3waxtm7n.jpg
> One person in this entire country (anyone heard of it?) downloaded Firefox!


its zero now!
looks like people their prefer binary


----------



## x3060 (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, but really what are they trying to show????
let those who want download it.


----------



## prem4u (Jun 19, 2008)

Firefox 3.0 critical vulnerability


*blogs.computerworld.com/oops_firefox_3_0_critical_vulnerability


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 19, 2008)

have they were able to qualify for guinneas record.


----------



## JackyB (Jun 19, 2008)

Got FF3. Well worth it, except for one thing - it took away all my addons. I don't know if that was intended, as it forces me back to the mozilla site, and then to search and download the add-ons again. So a few extra downloads for them again


----------



## unni (Jun 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Nope, it doesn't here.
> And what a stupid site, full of ads (that too animated) and poor coding. (don't take it personally)





praka123 said:


> @unnikuttans:In Linux ,no crash





j1n M@tt said:


> No problem with mathrubhumi.com here........might be ur ISP time out problem or something.....





x3060 said:


> ^ same here , downloaded now and using it .
> checked the site too , no problem , tested on my friends old p4 with 256 ram .
> its working really good.
> i don't know why many have problems.





plsoft said:


> *Maybe u got a corrupt plugin..*





azaad_shri75 said:


> there might be some problem with the site, as just now i tried it, mu cpu usage shot up to 60% and ram to 679mb and after closing the site now its cpu usage 7% and ram 650mb.





praka123 said:


> ofcourse CPU usage shoot up visiting mathrubhumi site.but no crash here on Debian Linux 8) . I think @jinsu and @unni - flashplugin may be the cause



Hi guys,
     I disabled NoScript plugin, and now no problem  As soon as I go to the site with NoScript plugin enabled, Firefox crashes. Till a newer version of NoScript comes out, I will keep it disabled. Initially, I thought it was my profile. I have been using the same profile for more than one year. I unistalled Firefox, deleted everything and did a fresh install. Then I started installing the addons one by one. Thus, I came to know that NoScript is the cause.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 21, 2008)

Did u all get FF update notification in FF 2?

My FF 2.0.0.14 does not show me the update yet, normally it has showed on its own all the updates. I tried manually Help>check for updates that too says no update.

I have downloaded FF v3 but don't want to risk my 17 add ons after reading that it wont work with many of them till all add ons are updated.
The auto update within FF checks & warns telling what all extension will get affected & then I can decide what to do.

Can I install FF v3 in a separate folder so both version can coexist?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 29, 2008)

in FF 3 there some addons r not working there no way to transfer my backup FEBE to FF 3.0 there is lot problem so i stick with 2.0.waiting for when 3.0 supports all addons of 2.0


----------

